

Ask HN: How do I promote my teaser page? - crafterbob

I am working on a site that showcases works of mobile app developers (plug: tinkerwave.com).  Currently I have a teaser page up, but I am wondering how I should promote it.<p>I have read some HN threads on promoting a functional site.  What about a teaser page that only collects emails?  I am a bit concerned about coming off as spammy.<p>Any advise is appreciated. :)
======
patio11
Put content on it which is interesting to your intended audience. Promote
content. P.S. mail to mailing list, too.

~~~
newyorker
Yeah, you don't want to make it look like spam! Put some 'teasers' on the page
like you said. How else do you plan to tease it if your not really teasing? If
you don't want to give away your idea, try to be as vague as possible with the
content on the site.

How about making a survey to see if you can see if users are interested in
your product/service and the same time your offering some idea of what your
product is (or so they think). This is a great way to kill two birds with one
stone.

Tip: Change up the survey every so often to see if you're still consistently
getting similar responses.

~~~
crafterbob
Thanks for the tip, sounds like a good idea, I'm on it.

